# Prime impressioni

## Cazzantonio

Sto utilizzando Gentoo da una settimana e sono rimasto favorevolmente colpito da questa distribuzione. 

Penso sia una delle migliori distribuzioni attuali (anche se non adatta ad ogni tipo di utenza, come quella di Mandrake), è estremamente versatile e da la sensazione di completo controllo sul sistema, anche più della Slack (che ha altri vantaggi però)

Visto che le persone che leggeranno questo post sono tutte utenti di Gentoo voglio evitare di dilungarmi sui pregi ed esporre invece le perplessità suscitate

Mi sembra ancora un po' acerba come distribuzione...da smanettoni: sorvolando sulle problematiche dell'installazione (non mi sentirei di consigliarla ad uno poco pratico) mi sembra che "portage", sebbene nasconda ancora immense potenzialità, sia ancora troppo confusionario e faticoso da usare. Se uno è in cerca di un pacchetto specifico e sa cosa vuole è praticissimo, ma se uno non sa esattamente la strada per arrivare dove vuole non ti dà un grande aiuto; esearch è ancora molto acerbo e bisognerebbe costruire qualche utility "user cooperating" se non proprio "user friendly" (ma non voglio una mandrake 2 sia chiaro...).

Ci vorrebbe qualche tool che ti aiuti a configurare le tante piccole cazzatine a cui non hai voglia e tempo da dedicare (tipo le varie utilty da desktop... ancora non ho capito quale sia il programmino che ti setta l'orologio sotto gnome, e mi sta anche fatica perderci più di 2 minuti) permettendo comunque all'utente smanettone la possibilità di configurare tutto a mano e installare solo quello che decide (come ora del resto...).

Inoltre non sono ancora sicuro del buon funzionamento di emerge: mi da un po' fastidio dare ad un programma la capacità di installarmi i programmi dove vuole lui senza possibilità di replicare, mi sembra troppo rigido come struttura delle directory; ma magari semplicemente ancora non ho capito come fare (ci deve essere il modo per dirgli di installare Opera in una cartella diversa, sto cercando).

Piuttosto vorrei essere rassicurato sul fatto che dopo ogni upgrade di pacchetti mi cancelli del tutto quelli precedenti; ho l'impressione che rimanga diversa "spazzatura" dopo un upgrade (tipo installando i nuvi driver nvidia il kernel ancora mi caricava quelli vecchi che ho dovuto togliere a mano)

Per tirare le somme mi sembra che la strada imboccata da Gentoo sia ottima, ma c'è ancora tanto lavoro da farci sopra, soprattutto nella direzione di una migliore chiarezza e facilità d'uso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per la ricerca di pacchetti esiste anche il sito packages.gentoo.org. 

Se vuoi installare un programma come vuoi tu puoi usare i passi

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/path unpack

# ebuild /usr/portage/path compile

# ebuild /usr/portage/path install

# ebuild /usr/portage/path merge
```

praticamente fai i passi di emerge a mano.

Per la rimozione l'unica cosa che non cancella sono i file di conf (che trovo un'ottima idea).

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Visto che le persone che leggeranno questo post sono tutte utenti di Gentoo voglio evitare di dilungarmi sui pregi ed esporre invece le perplessità suscitate

 

Vediamo se riesco a togliertele  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> sorvolando sulle problematiche dell'installazione (non mi sentirei di consigliarla ad uno poco pratico)

 

Bhe, non sarà semplicissima (anche se spesso basta ripetere meccanicamente le istruzioni della guida) ma indubbiamente didattica  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se uno è in cerca di un pacchetto specifico e sa cosa vuole è praticissimo, ma se uno non sa esattamente la strada per arrivare dove vuole non ti dà un grande aiuto; esearch è ancora molto acerbo e bisognerebbe costruire qualche utility "user cooperating" se non proprio "user friendly" (ma non voglio una mandrake 2 sia chiaro...).

 

Imho è perchè ancora lo conosci poco. Per le ricerche non vedo cosa possa mancare alle opzioni -s e -S di emerge: fanno tutto quello che permettono di fare anche gli altri gestori di pacchetti più blasonati o diffusi. Senza contare che un bel "ls" nelle varie categorie del portage tree spesos aiuta. Certo, un'interfaccia potrebbe rendere più piacevole e immediata la gestione (ci sono tentativi già in corso di crearne), ma conoscere ed usare un minimo di linea di comando non guasta mai. Se non lo conosci ti consiglio inoltre il pacchetto gentoolkit: una serie di utility che fanno di tutto e di più. Oltre a genlop, comodissimo e made in italy  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ci vorrebbe qualche tool che ti aiuti a configurare le tante piccole cazzatine a cui non hai voglia e tempo da dedicare (tipo le varie utilty da desktop... ancora non ho capito quale sia il programmino che ti setta l'orologio sotto gnome, e mi sta anche fatica perderci più di 2 minuti)

 

Bhe, su questo forse hai ragione, anche se personalmente preferisco mettere mano ai file di testo: imho sono più semplici, comodi e immediati di qualsiasi interfaccia grafica, oltre al fatto che spesso permettono di configurare anche opzioni che le interfacce omettono.

Certo, un normale utente magari preferirebbel'interfaccia, non lo discuto, si tratta di target, esigenze e gusti diversi.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre non sono ancora sicuro del buon funzionamento di emerge: mi da un po' fastidio dare ad un programma la capacità di installarmi i programmi dove vuole lui senza possibilità di replicare, mi sembra troppo rigido come struttura delle directory; ma magari semplicemente ancora non ho capito come fare

 

Oltre a quanto t'ha detto fedeliallalinea c'è anche la soluzione di crearsi un ebuild personale o modificarne uno esistente: rispetto ai vari deb, rpm e compagni credo che gli ebuild siano d'una semplicità e immediatezza eccezionale. Basta leggersi l'howto e guardare qualche ebuild già fatto e in pochissimo tempo si possono creare i propri script personali. E PORTDIR_OVERLAY (o come si chiama  :Razz: ) aiuta a tenere il portage tree ordinato e pulito.

 *Quote:*   

> Piuttosto vorrei essere rassicurato sul fatto che dopo ogni upgrade di pacchetti mi cancelli del tutto quelli precedenti; ho l'impressione che rimanga diversa "spazzatura" dopo un upgrade (tipo installando i nuvi driver nvidia il kernel ancora mi caricava quelli vecchi che ho dovuto togliere a mano)

 

MMmm, a me non sembra che resti molta spazzatura. Sinceramente dopo più di un'anno o due di utilizzo il mio sistema mi pare ancora bello pulito e in ordine.

 *Quote:*   

> Per tirare le somme mi sembra che la strada imboccata da Gentoo sia ottima, ma c'è ancora tanto lavoro da farci sopra, soprattutto nella direzione di una migliore chiarezza e facilità d'uso

 

Su questo non ci piove, migliorare è sempre possibile e sarebbe un delitto pensare il contrario. Gentoo è partita col piede giusto ed è già molto competitiva nonostante la giovane età, speriamo continui in questa direzione.

Sulla facilità d'uso io la trovo facilissima e chiara già adesso, molto più di altre distro o OS; se invece la vuoi vedere dal punto di vista dell'utente normale allora sono d'accordo, è il discorso che dicevo prima: bisogna vedere a chi si rivolge la distribuzione o quali obiettivi si pone. Soddisfare tutti i target possibili è impresa ardua.

My 2 cents

----------

## n3m0

Approfitto di questo post per dire qualcosa anche io, che ho messo su Gentoo solo da un paio di mesi credo...

Usato Deb per 2 anni.

Ora, assueffatto di apt, qualcosa in portage/emerge manca ancora, IMHO.

Dettagli forse, ma e' pur sempre qualcosa.  :Very Happy: 

Andiamo con ordine.

Ricerca troppo lenta. Ok c'e' esearch, ma va reindicizzato ad ogni sync, anche se volendo, si puo' automatizzare l'operazione con degli script. 

In ogni caso, avrei pensato ad un'alternativa per un nuovo "sync":  

Premessa: integrare esearch in emerge (così da avere esearch lanciando emerge -s) e indicizzare il "DB" di esearch lato server (quello con gli ebuild che andremo a scaricare, ovviamente).

Operazione di sync:  quando si effettua un sync, verrà syncata sia la PORTAGE_DIR ma verra' scaricato anche il file di DB di esearch, operazione, a mio avviso, piu' veloce che ricostruirlo a partire dagli ebuild locali.

Cosa ne pensate?

Avevo anche altro in mente, ma sinceramente il troppo mal di testa di questo momento mi impedisce di chiarirmi le idee. [/list]

----------

## MyZelF

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Ok c'e' esearch, ma va reindicizzato ad ogni sync, anche se volendo, si puo' automatizzare l'operazione con degli script. 
> 
> 

 

Puoi usare

```
# esync
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Ricerca troppo lenta. Ok c'e' esearch, ma va reindicizzato ad ogni sync, anche se volendo, si puo' automatizzare l'operazione con degli script. 
> 
>  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

LOL! Per la serie RTFM!   :Embarassed: 

Cmq, della mia proposta di indicizzazione lato server?  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Premessa: integrare esearch in emerge (così da avere esearch lanciando emerge -s) e indicizzare il "DB" di esearch lato server (quello con gli ebuild che andremo a scaricare, ovviamente).
> 
> Operazione di sync:  quando si effettua un sync, verrà syncata sia la PORTAGE_DIR ma verra' scaricato anche il file di DB di esearch, operazione, a mio avviso, piu' veloce che ricostruirlo a partire dagli ebuild locali.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?

 

l'idea é davvero buona, ma, credo, poco percorribile: seguendo questa linea ogni mirror dovrebbe essere gestito con un rigore e tempistiche ben precise, onde evitare sfasamenti (che già ci sono!) eccessivi tra la lista dei pacchetti disponibili, e l'indicizzazione stessa (tra i pacchetti, e tra i mirrors).

Il che escluderebbe, credo, la maggior parte dei mirrors, che sono, per cosi' dire, amatoriali.

p.s.: magari ho detto una cazzata, e non ho capito nulla del tuo discorso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Grazie per le dritte su ebuild (ho "emergiuto" l'altra sera vari tool per gento trovati gironzolando per/usr/portage ma non avevo ancora trovato il tempo per dargli un'occhiata)

Appena finisco l'esame che sto preparando mi dedicherò con maggiore impegno...

Il mio post precedente voleva mettere in luce le prime impressioni di un utente appena approdato a gentoo (e anche piuttosto entusiasta anche se non l'ho dato a vedere...)

Nel cercare delle problematiche ho cercato di mettermi nel punto di vista dell'utente medio, visto che il mio è troppo smanettone per essere preso in considerazione  :Smile: 

Per ora mi sono divertito una cifra sia ad installarla (molto didattico! convengo!) che a configurarla (mi mancano ancora diverse cose -cazzate minori- che imparerò pian piano).

Il fatto è che ti fa scoprire problematiche mai trovate con distro precedenti (cosa positiva) visto che l'approccio è radicalmente diverso; questo è buona cosa dal mio punto di vista ma sarebbe troppo elitario pensare che tutti gli utenti (o anche solo una percentuale consistente) siano in grado di riuscire con successo ad installare e/o configurare questa distribuzione

Sto facendo comunque un sacco di propaganda ai miei amici con l'adsl (nota malattia contagiosa  :Laughing:  )! Tuttavia per gli utenti "freschi" di windows consiglio ancora la Mandrake, che fa parecchio cacare sotto tanti aspetti (spesso fa errori bestiali "alla windows"), diciamocelo, però è ancora la più semplice da installare e usare ( in due orette ti installi e ti configuri tutto quello che non ti è riuscita a trovare lei, è il suo difetto e il suo pregio)

Comunque la prima personale impressione è che Gentoo sia una delle migliori distribuzioni

----------

## metnik

riguardo la modifica dell'orologio il programma di riferimento è gnome-system-tools, che spero entri in gnome 2.8.. peccato che con Gentoo questo pacchetto multidistribuzione non sia ancora bene integrato. Se lo vuoi provare non c'è nel Portage ma lo trovi su http://breakmygentoo.net/archives/000046.html

----------

## n3m0

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Premessa: integrare esearch in emerge (così da avere esearch lanciando emerge -s) e indicizzare il "DB" di esearch lato server (quello con gli ebuild che andremo a scaricare, ovviamente).
> 
> Operazione di sync:  quando si effettua un sync, verrà syncata sia la PORTAGE_DIR ma verra' scaricato anche il file di DB di esearch, operazione, a mio avviso, piu' veloce che ricostruirlo a partire dagli ebuild locali.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate? 
> ...

 

Forse non ho presente bene ancora alcune cose, forse mi sono spiegato male, o forse sono io che non ho capito nulla di quello che hai detto tu  :Smile: ..

Ad ogni modo: immagino (per la poca conoscenza di rsync, che ho sempre dato per scontato, ritenendolo abbastanza semplice) che, attualmente, ogni server abbia una sua PORTAGE_DIR che ogni tanto viene aggiornata. Immagino anche che nessun server abbia allo stesso momento la stessa PORTAGE_DIR degli altri mirrors (per ritardi di propagazione, tecnici o umani che siano).

A sto punto, la mia "modifica" per il nuovo sync prevederebbe che ogni server, quando aggiorna la propria PORTAGE_DIR, reindicizzi anche il file di "esearch". A questo punto, i nodi finali (noi) syncano la propria PORTAGE_DIR con quella del server e in piu' scaricano il file di "esearch" indicizzato.

L'unica cosa a cui si dovrebbe fare attenzione nei server, e' non permettere il sync nei pochi attimi in cui si aggiorna la PORTAGE_DIR (del server) e si costruisce il file indicizzato per la ricerca, altrimenti si potrebbe incorrere nello scaricare un file di ricerca non coerente con lo stato degli ebuild. 

Inoltre (ora sto parlando non conoscendo come sono gestiti i mirror degli ebuilds) se l'organizzazione dei mirrors fosse un po' tipo DNS, a gerarchia, sarebbero solo alcuni i server che devono costruire il file indicizzato, mentre gli altri mirror lo prenderebbero gia' bello e fatto.

Beh, forse ho parlato un po' troppo per supposizioni, ma l'idea non sembra(va) malvagia...

...chissa'.

----------

## codadilupo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Inoltre (ora sto parlando non conoscendo come sono gestiti i mirror degli ebuilds) se l'organizzazione dei mirrors fosse un po' tipo DNS, a gerarchia, sarebbero solo alcuni i server che devono costruire il file indicizzato, mentre gli altri mirror lo prenderebbero gia' bello e fatto.
> 
> Beh, forse ho parlato un po' troppo per supposizioni, ma l'idea non sembra(va) malvagia...
> 
> ...chissa'.

 

e' esattamente cosi' che immagino funzioni (come vedi solo certezze  :Wink: ).

Proprio per questo, la modifica che proponi, mi sembra poco vantaggiosa... peor' in effetti non ho idea di quanto ci metta in locale a reindicizzare, quindi tutto sommato, potrebbe essere utile (tra metterci un'ora, e scaricare un filettino di pochi k la differenza c'e'  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## n3m0

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> peor' in effetti non ho idea di quanto ci metta in locale a reindicizzare, quindi tutto sommato, potrebbe essere utile (tra metterci un'ora, e scaricare un filettino di pochi k la differenza c'e' )
> 
> Coda

 

Effettivamente non ci mette poi così tanto, pero' mi sarebbe piaciuto scaricarlo bello e fatto...che cmq, IMHO, c'avrebbe messo di meno.

In sostanza si tratta di dettagli, e se non ho lasciato Gentoo in questi pochi mesi, un motivo ci sara'  :Smile: 

Ora termino qui sta chattata, Coda  :Smile: 

Domani sera (ora no, perche' il mio mal di testa e' al limite), vi apro un bel topic sulle idee che ho buttato giu' per una riscrittura di etc-update (so di cfg-update, ma mi pare sia per X, giusto?. Io voglio la console!!!  :Smile: ).

Cia' uagliu'!

----------

## xentric

[quote="n3m0"] *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (so di cfg-update, ma mi pare sia per X, giusto?. Io voglio la console!!! ).
> 
> 

 

Cfg-update has a commandline mode too... 

If you run cfg-update as root from a virtual terminal it can't

use the graphical display and uses the commandline tool sdiff

for interactive merging (just like etc-update) by default.

If you run cfg-update in an Xterminal or Konsole you need to

use the --cli option to force the commandline mode.

Just try "cfg-update --cli -u" to update in commandline mode.

(If you don't want to install the GUI dependencies you can edit

the ebuild or --inject the packages you don't want/need.)

----------

## n3m0

[quote="xentric"] *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> (so di cfg-update, ma mi pare sia per X, giusto?. Io voglio la console!!! ).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Thanks 1k!

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per la ricerca di pacchetti esiste anche il sito packages.gentoo.org. 
> 
> 

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 E SOLO ADESSO LO DICI? - mi sono consumato le dita a furia di scrivere 

```
find /usr/portage|grep ...|...

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comunque a parte scherzi non ricordo mai con quale comando indicizzo esearch. Visto che e' ultraovvio senza che apro un thread.

Grazie,  :Smile: 

Danilo

----------

## =DvD=

Anche io ho le mie prime impressioni, ho aperto un altro topic( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1000476#1000476 ) perchè mi sembrava meglio non "sporcare" questo.

Se lo volevate quà chiedo ammenda!

----------

## Kralizek

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sto facendo comunque un sacco di propaganda ai miei amici con l'adsl (nota malattia contagiosa  )! Tuttavia per gli utenti "freschi" di windows consiglio ancora la Mandrake, che fa parecchio cacare sotto tanti aspetti (spesso fa errori bestiali "alla windows"), diciamocelo, però è ancora la più semplice da installare e usare ( in due orette ti installi e ti configuri tutto quello che non ti è riuscita a trovare lei, è il suo difetto e il suo pregio)
> 
> 

 

personalmente mi ritengo un utente fresco di windows (infatti per certe cose lo uso ancora) e prima di arrivare alla gentoo ho provato la mandrake e la slackware.

la prima non mi ha mai ispirato più di tanto mentre con la seconda avevo un buon feeling ma con la gentoo ho trovato il mio amore. e Portage è la causa di questo amore. se mi serve un programma lo cerco nel portage tree poi con un semplice comando lo scarica (fibra ottica i love u!!) lo compila e lo installa. Diciamo che il mio ego, prettamente pigro, è rimasto totalmente assuefatto da questo stupendo tool che è portage.

BELLO BELLO BELLO

ah... grazie a tutta la community che ogni tanto si deve sorbire i miei topic niubbi di richieste di help  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  Tuttavia per gli utenti "freschi" di windows consiglio ancora la Mandrake, che fa parecchio cacare sotto tanti aspetti (spesso fa errori bestiali "alla windows"), diciamocelo, però è ancora la più semplice da installare e usare ( in due orette ti installi e ti configuri tutto quello che non ti è riuscita a trovare lei, è il suo difetto e il suo pregio)

 

Due ore e che computer hai? Un pentium 133?  :Wink:  In 1 ora ti fai tutto...

Comunque e' come dici tu : e' semplice con i limiti winzzozziani.

A casa ho la (ormai antiquata) 9.1 e la uso, ormai/per fortuna rare volte, che faccio casini sul boot da gentoo.

Purtroppo non e' completa nella installazione. Tempo fa per configurare sane per il mio scanner mustek ci ho messo 2 giorni: se partivo comer roor ok altrimenti nonostante che mettesse su sia il server che il client nisba. Il problema era che per quello scanner dovendo accedere porte fisiche il backport aveva bisogno dei permessi di root. Bastava dirgli che al backstage (mi sembra si chiamasse cosi') l'accesso dovesse essere fatto da root. Sotto win non sarebbe mai successo: una features?   :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Se lo volevate quà chiedo ammenda!

 

Lo volevamo qua.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Naspe

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Bhe, su questo forse hai ragione, anche se personalmente preferisco mettere mano ai file di testo: imho sono più semplici, comodi e immediati di qualsiasi interfaccia grafica, oltre al fatto che spesso permettono di configurare anche opzioni che le interfacce omettono.
> 
> Certo, un normale utente magari preferirebbel'interfaccia, non lo discuto, si tratta di target, esigenze e gusti diversi.

 

Ma quando non so quale sia il file di testo che configura una data applicazione? Puoi consigliarmi una "strategia vincente"  :Smile:  per trovarli?

----------

## randomaze

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Ma quando non so quale sia il file di testo che configura una data applicazione? Puoi consigliarmi una "strategia vincente"  per trovarli?

 

```
$man applicazione
```

```
$qpkg -l applicazione
```

----------

## shev

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Ma quando non so quale sia il file di testo che configura una data applicazione? Puoi consigliarmi una "strategia vincente"  per trovarli?

 

Bhe, oltre all'ovvio "man programma" già saggiamente indicato da randomaze (il metodo principale) o l'utility qpkg esiste anche l'aderenza agli standard di linux: i file di configurazione si trovano solitamente in /etc quindi basta un "ls /etc" ed hai risolto  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

Per ls "Spazzatura" e' gentoo che non cancella i vecchi pacchetti, perche' se i nuovi non vanno puoi tornare ai precedenti. Se vuoi togliere quelli vecchi fai come me... setta l'autoclean a yes in /etc/make.conf, ricordandoti di decommentare la riga.

Cosi' toglie i vecchi pacchetti quando emerge quelli nuovi.

----------

